# Riders with Eyeglasses!



## PassionateEquestrian71314 (Nov 27, 2016)

I feel like more than 3/4 of equestrians don't wear eyeglasses when they ride. It's nothing to frown upon of course, just uncommon. I know a few western riders who wear glasses but they don't wear helmets. 
If you're an ENGLISH rider who wears glasses post here! Loud n Proud! XD


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting topic. I don't wear glasses when I ride mostly because I can't stand feeling them slip down my nose when I sweat. I also do worry about breaking them in a fall and sending shards of glass in my face, or, when on the trails, with a branch bouncing back and hitting me. My former trail buddy always did wear hers though.

My eyesight is "ok"- I have trouble seeing details at a distance, but not close up. So I don't feel too limited riding without them. I've never owned contacts.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I do. Is there something special about us? 

I did have a pony smash me in the face this summer. Glasses cut my eyelid and now I have a scar. Fun times.


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I always wear mine, can't see without them. I just push them back up my face while riding if they slip down my nose.


----------



## MyxDappledxBay (Nov 22, 2016)

UGH, I know the struggle! When I started jumping, I wore mine, then I quickly realized it wasn't gonna work! I got contacts and it is so much better! 
Although, sometimes in the winter when it's cold, I'll wear them if I don't feel like wearing contacts.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I wear them. plastic lenses, wire frames. havne' been pony smashed, but have taken numerous falls. they never came off my head.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I normally wear contacts but around the end of every year I'm slow on getting the prescription refilled and I end up having to wear my glasses not only when I ride but all the time.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I do. If I'm doing polo I put on those stretchy things to keep them on my head. Saving up for prescription goggles. Many of my polo friends have those. 

I don't know anyone who doesn't wear their glasses and everyone I know who wears contacts, uses glasses when around their horses due to the possibility of particles getting under the lens.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Wear glasses every day from the moment I get up to look at the clock.

The right frames and plastic lens and they do not slip badly. I don't even noticed them even in 98 degree heat with 100 percent humidity. Show in them as well.

I will say I prefer the progressive lens. And I have my riding pair...no bifocals...vs my at home pair which do have bifocals.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

I put in contacts when I ride. Helmets and glasses don't mix, they smush my ears onto the frames or distort my vision from offsetting them.


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

*?*

So are we talking about protection or visual aid? LOL


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

Paintedponies1992 said:


> I always wear mine, can't see without them. I just push them back up my face while riding if they slip down my nose.


Me too. I couldn't get contacts even if I wanted to as my eyes are still getting worse and my vision is already SO poor. I like my glasses, as annoying as they are.

_*editing to add*_ OP, are we talking about riding in general with glasses, or the effects of a helmet with glasses?? I ride english and western. Mostly english. I admittedly don't always wear a helmet. Has nothing to do with my glasses. I wear my glasses because I cannot see without them, whether I have a helmet on or not. Maybe I misunderstood the original question?


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I had very bad eyesight since I was a kid and recently got Lasic surgery. It's haven and I would recommend it to everyone. Plus, the technology behind it is amazing and I thoroughly enjoyed the process (recovery not so much)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I just wear my contact lenses. I've worn my glasses a few times when I absolutely had to (sometimes the lenses can irritate my eyes) & I've had to keep pushing them back up LOL. Not very comfortable. 

I second @secuono, the helmet + glasses = not fun! I stick to my contacts LOL.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I've never had a problem with my helmet interfering with my glasses. I'm not even sure what you guys are talking about.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh contacts, baby, contacts! The soft plastic ones, otherwise dirt and grit will do you in. I can't switch between glasses and contacts because adjusting to the distortion differences makes me nauseous and disoriented for a few days.

But IF you have to, or want to, ride with glasses, my best luck was with wire-rimmed (Warren Zevon style) tortoise shell rims with wrap-around wire earpieces and PLASTIC lenses. They scratch, especially if you are as careless as I am, but with thick glass lenses they get so heavy they are either hard on the nose or the lenses pop out of the frames out too easily. 

Wrap around earpieces were key for me; otherwise, every time I turn my head fast or took a jump, the spectacles would go flying off.

I switched to contacts for real and for good my first month as a child psychologist. Little kids grabbing my glasses just drove me crazy.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I generally wear glasses while riding for two reasons. First, for UV protection from the sun. I don't like to wear sunglasses as I want the horses to be able to read my eyes. Second, I want to be able to see my phone if anyone calls or sends a text message.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I only drive for now, but I still wear a helmet and don't have issues with that. I do think that when it comes time to ride my horse, I'll be investing in a pair of "sport" glasses, or trying to goad myself into using contacts. 

One day I'll just get Lasik done and be done with it entirely


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I've worn hard or gas permeable contact lenses for the past 42 years. I've worn them during Arizona dust storms, Kansas winters and Alabama summers. I put them in right after I brush my teeth in the a.m. and they are the last thing I take off before bed. 

Yes, I occasionally get grit in them, but I'm now a pro at blinking the grit out, or at worst, popping the irritating one out for a 'field cleaning' and putting it right back in.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Change said:


> I've worn hard or gas permeable contact lenses for the past 42 years. I've worn them during Arizona dust storms, Kansas winters and Alabama summers. I put them in right after I brush my teeth in the a.m. and they are the last thing I take off before bed.
> 
> Yes, I occasionally get grit in them, but I'm now a pro at blinking the grit out, or at worst, popping the irritating one out for a 'field cleaning' and putting it right back in.


Spit works great... When I first got hard lenses I had no idea what to do with a gritty lens after I wrenched it out of my eye. Someone said "Spit" and I was totally grossed out. However, it didn't take long before I was a master of cleaning the lenses with my tongue, even storing the little glass lenses in my mouth, for hours if necessary, without ever swallowing or breaking them.

Well, I may have swallowed one...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

egrogan said:


> Interesting topic. I don't wear glasses when I ride mostly because I can't stand feeling them slip down my nose when I sweat. I also do worry about breaking them in a fall and sending shards of glass in my face, or, when on the trails, with a branch bouncing back and hitting me. My former trail buddy always did wear hers though.
> 
> My eyesight is "ok"- I have trouble seeing details at a distance, but not close up. So I don't feel too limited riding without them. I've never owned contacts.


Your lenses probably are not glass and even if they were, wouldn't break into shards even if you hit them with a hammer. Just saying.

I've worn glasses since I was eight. I am not a candidate for contacts or lasix. I have myopia and astigmatism. I have photochromic lenses, so automatic sunglasses. They don't come off unless I take them off and they don't slide down. In fact the helmet helps hold them on. I ride in an English saddle.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well being the resident optometrist here on HF, I suppose I could chime in. :grin:

I got glasses when I was in the 4th grade. Got contacts when I was in the 8th grade. Rode horse and wore my helmet with my glasses without any problem (I ride Western). I got LASIK when I was 19. I'm now 30 and love the freedom of no glasses. I do wear my sunglasses all the time under my helmet when riding. 



tinyliny said:


> I wear them. *plastic lenses*, wire frames. havne' been pony smashed, but have taken numerous falls. they never came off my head.


Good point to bring up. Any of my patients that do anything with horses, I recommend polycarbonate lenses in their eye glasses, because they will take a harder impact before breaking (than basic CR-39 plastic). You never know when you might fall off, or get hit in the face by a horse, or who knows what!



egrogan said:


> I don't wear glasses when I ride mostly because I can't stand feeling them slip down my nose when I sweat. I also do worry about breaking them in a fall and* sending shards of glass* in my face, or, when on the trails, with a branch bouncing back and hitting me. My former trail buddy always did wear hers though.


While you can still get eyeglass lenses made of glass, they are very rarely done anymore. The vast majority as made of plastic, which won't "shatter" like glass can. As I mentioned above, poly has a very high safety impact rating. Poly is the same material that is used in industrial safety glasses. 



boots said:


> I don't know anyone who doesn't wear their glasses and everyone I know who wears contacts, uses glasses when around their horses due to the possibility of particles getting under the lens.


Personal preference of course (and nothing wrong with glasses) but contacts can be successfully worn in dusty dirty conditions, just as long as you take care of them. This is where daily contact lenses (you throw them away at the end of each day) can be a great idea!



beverleyy said:


> Me too. I couldn't get contacts even if I wanted to as my eyes are still getting worse and my vision is already SO poor. I like my glasses, as annoying as they are.


Have you asked your optometrist? Based on your statement, I don't see any reason why you couldn't wear contacts. If your prescription is high, there may be certain lens brands that wouldn't work, but we can always get something. Of course, if you prefer glasses there's nothing wrong with that. But if you have the desire to wear contacts, ask!




horsef said:


> I had very bad eyesight since I was a kid and recently got Lasic surgery. It's haven and I would recommend it to everyone.


I've had it done myself and I agree. Of course, not everyone is a candidate for LASIK surgery but make sure you ask your optometrist about it if interested. 

Also I caution those over age 40 for LASIK because it's a longer discussion because LASIK usually cannot fix both your distance vision and still allow you to read. Doesn't mean you can't have it after age 40, but there are more things to consider. 



TXhorseman said:


> Second, I want to be able to see my phone if anyone calls or sends a text message.


There are new polarized sunglass lenses available where you CAN read digital devices just fine. One of the product we carry is called BluTech. I have a pair myself and I love them for reading my Kindle.




Captain Evil said:


> Spit works great... When I first got hard lenses I had no idea what to do with a gritty lens after I wrenched it out of my eye. Someone said "Spit" and I was totally grossed out. However, it didn't take long before I was a master of cleaning the lenses with my tongue, even storing the little glass lenses in my mouth, for hours if necessary, without ever swallowing or breaking them.


*Do NOT clean your hard contacts with SPIT.* While they used to recommend it a long time ago (before we knew better), but you have so many _micro-organisms _in your saliva that you are just begging for an eye infection. It's extremely unsanitary. You are lucky you haven't had an eye infection yet.

If needed, always keep a travel size bottle of solution and a case with you, or in your car, or wherever you need.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Well being the resident optometrist here on HF, I suppose I could chime in. :grin:]
> 
> Lots of good information here. I think I would have loved being an optometrist. I love the quiet of the office, and all the high-tech looking stuff, and the clicking sounds made by the switching of lenses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I only use the 'spit solution' in case of emergency. I _try _to remember to carry a small bottle of saline in my pocket if it's windy/dusty or if I'm going on a long trail ride, but the emphasis is on _try_. If I'm carrying a bottle of water on the ride, I'll use that. But... Sometimes I just forget or don't anticipate problems!

And surprisingly, I've had very few eye infections in the 42 years I've had my contacts. My biggest issue, with the non-permeable lenses was falling asleep with them in!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Horsef said:


> I had very bad eyesight since I was a kid and recently got Lasic surgery. It's haven and I would recommend it to everyone. Plus, the technology behind it is amazing and I thoroughly enjoyed the process (recovery not so much)


 Having Lasix is literally life changing. I struggled with fogged up glasses around horses for years. Had to wear those stretchy cords when riding and keeping track of them and keeping them clean was a pain. Switched to contacts and the dusty world of horses caused constant eye infections or lost contacts.


Finally opted for Lasix and it was like suddenly getting sight back after years of blindness. It was immediate, amazing and my only regret was that I didn't get it done years earlier. I too, would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Have you asked your optometrist? Based on your statement, I don't see any reason why you couldn't wear contacts. If your prescription is high, there may be certain lens brands that wouldn't work, but we can always get something. Of course, if you prefer glasses there's nothing wrong with that. But if you have the desire to wear contacts, ask!


Really!? While I definitely prefer my glasses, and think I look funny without them on, it would be nice to have the option of contacts!

I have always been told no contacts until my eyes stop changing? My best friend was told the same thing (different optometrist but same practice). My prescription is quite, quite bad. I don't know exact numbers, but I was also told by my optometrist that within the next couple years I will no longer be able to get thinner lenses made. Again, blanking on the name, but basically I should have "coke bottle lenses" and pay extra to have them made thinner, and apparently my eyes are bad enough that I won't be able to "pay my way out of it" soon - according to the optometrist anyway. 

Now I'm curious!


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

Another one here with a high prescription. -6.50 with -2.00 cyl in both eyes. That means my glasses are on my face if my eyes are open there's just no way around it. I would love to do contacts at some point but even working for an optometrist I still can't bring myself to touch my eyes. 

I have worn glasses riding with helmets and without, either way makes no difference. The key, IMO, is getting a frame that fits you properly and making sure it is adjust for your face. That way they won't slide off too badly or be in danger of coming off if you move quickly. The only time I've ever had a horse related glasses incident was years back when my horse liked to try to swipe me off on low hanging tree branches. Even then they stayed on my face just barely.


----------



## StephaniHren (Jan 7, 2016)

I definitely want Lasik at some point (if I'm eligible), but until then I'm part of the riders-with-glasses-club. I _hate_ contacts, so glasses are the only way to go with me. Sometimes they slide down a little bit while I'm riding, but I've always seen it as a reminder that I'm looking down too much (a problem for me). :razz:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My eyesight is pretty bad & I'm only 25. LOL, my contacts are at like -3.25 or something. Ugh. But I don't know, the glasses + helmet thing just doesn't workout for me. Maybe my glasses need to be adjusted. Plus, I don't want to risk them breaking if they were to be knocked off my face or something (if I fell off etc.). I'll stick to contacts for that.

But I only wear my contacts when I ride, & 80% of the time (except when sleeping or at night).
I never used spit, always have a little solution with me. But I can see how using spit would come in handy LOL for emergencies.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horsef said:


> I had very bad eyesight since I was a kid and recently got *Lasic* surgery





Chasin Ponies said:


> finally opted for *Lasix* and it was like suddenly getting sight back after years of blindness.


Okay, just because I'm a stickler, it's *LASIK* (laser assisted in situ keratomileusis). 

Not Lasic and certainly not Lasix, which is a prescription diuretic (furosimide). :grin:




Chasin Ponies said:


> I have always been told no contacts until my eyes stop changing?


Why? Certainly is someone is considering LASIK, that's a different story. We do need the eyes to be stable.

But contacts? I re-evaluate my patient's contact lenses every single year, along with their eyeglasses prescription. If the prescription changes, so what? We change it. Most people buy no more than a year supply of contacts anyway, so we make the change when they are ready to order the next year's supply. 

Are you getting eye exams more frequently than once a year?

If your prescription is that bad that there isn't much availability with a soft contact, you can always go to hard or hybrid contacts. I'm always willing to try contacts if my patient has the desire to wear them. 




PoptartShop said:


> My eyesight is pretty bad & I'm only 25. LOL, my contacts are at like -3.25 or something.


A -3.25? Oh honey, that's nothing. Add another digit and maybe I'll be impressed. ;-)

The worst patient I have is about a -25.00 Now* THAT* is "pretty bad"! He wears contacts 99% of the time. He does have glasses as a backup but they are thick.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

So you're saying that someone like me, with eyes that are quite bad ...I think they're -9.00 or -10.00 ..something like that? And getting worse. I can still get contacts if I desired to do so? Jeeze. Now I'm wondering why my optometrist said I couldn't. I mean, I've never had a seriously strong urge to get contacts, so I never pressed the issue, but now I am super curious. It would be nice to have them for if I am going out or something. Hmm.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@beau159 ahhhh that is horrible I know mine could be worse, but when I take my contacts out I seriously can't see anything. The worst is when I can't find my glasses after I take the contacts out. It's sad LOL. It's so bad. My parents have better eyesight than me!


----------



## PassionateEquestrian71314 (Nov 27, 2016)

I have never had a problem with my glasses actually. 
I've taken a few falls, been hit in the face plenty of times(including at school in gym class). Never had a problem. 
I'm glad you guys are getting good info on contacts but I already know TONS of people wear contacts when they ride. 
I was hoping for this forum to be only for people who DO WEAR glasses WHILE RIDING.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

beverleyy said:


> So you're saying that someone like me, with eyes that are quite bad ...I think they're -9.00 or -10.00 ..something like that? And getting worse. I can still get contacts if I desired to do so?


If you are a -10.00 of course that's getting up there, but there are still several types of contacts available. 

Do you have any astigmatism? (If you do, your prescription would be listed such as -9.50 -1.50 x 90 )

If you don't have astigmatism, these contacts are a fan favorite in my practice. And they go up to a -12.00
https://dailiestotal1.dailies.com/


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

PassionateEquestrian71314 said:


> I was hoping for this forum to be only for people who DO WEAR glasses WHILE RIDING.


I DID wear glasses for riding for many many years, so I sort of snuck onto this discussion. But between the fogging up, the sweat, the falling off the nose, the hard hat hitting the tops of them, and the pain when you fall off, I think glasses are really hard.

I've always wanted mirrored contact lenses, so I would look like a vampire or something. One of my favorite moments as a contact lens wearer was when I had brilliant blue contacts. They were quite startling, I guess, because I was standing in line, once, at Dunkin' Donuts, and the woman ahead of me turned around, caught my eye, and let out a bloodcurdling shriek.

I loved it!


----------



## Carrie Shores (Dec 6, 2016)

I ride western and English and always wear my glasses, even to show. I wouldn't be getting around the ring very well if I didn't I'm afraid.


----------



## PassionateEquestrian71314 (Nov 27, 2016)

Haha! I completely agree. 
I just can't stand the thought of touching my eyes let alone have some glass thing on them. But I also think I look weird without my glasses. 
I don't see them going anywhere!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

beverleyy said:


> So you're saying that someone like me, with eyes that are quite bad ...I think they're -9.00 or -10.00 ..something like that? And getting worse. I can still get contacts if I desired to do so? Jeeze. Now I'm wondering why my optometrist said I couldn't. I mean, I've never had a seriously strong urge to get contacts, so I never pressed the issue, but now I am super curious. It would be nice to have them for if I am going out or something. Hmm.


I know this thread is getting old, but I just scratched my eye, and now I have to get glasses. I am not a happy camper! The eye doctor did some tests and said, "Well, of course, you need these now as you're a negative 10.00... and I said, "No, no! Only negative 8.5!" Whereupon she said that negative 9 or 10 in glasses is roughly equivalent to negative 8 or 9 in contacts.

So you see, Beverleyy, if you did get contacts, you would only be a -8 or -9, and you would feel as though your vision had greatly improved!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I have worn glasses since age 7. Never wear them riding as I cant stand the helmet pressing on them. And now of course they cost so darned much!! I can manage riding because it doesn't matter too much if things are a tad blurry, but to read without them the print has to be quite large and good light.

I never really liked the idea of contacts because i'm not keen on poking round the eyes, but probably a deeper reason is that I remember my father getting his first contacts when I was only about 9 or 10. The DRAMA!! If he didn't get them in right, or they got grit or whatever. And God help you if you breathed, let alone moved if he dropped one!!! So even thought they have improved out of sight -P ) since then I haven't seriously considered them. Maybe if I get my horse I may think about it.

My left eye is quite bad so I need smallish frames so as not to have really thick lens that side.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I keep my old glasses for around outside . I have ruined to many and they cost to much even with insurance. I loved contacts, until I got one stuck on my eye. If you have dry eye issues be careful with surgery and contacts.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If I am going to wear my glasses when I ride and I need them mainly for close up so can't read anything without them, I wear my old pair of glasses so if something happens like a fall or hit by a branch I don't lose the glasses I wear every day.
One time I was wearing glasses and riding through some thick brush, I got a hit on the face with a branch and I guess my glasses came off but I didn't even notice until we were almost home and we had to go back to find them. They were right where I suspected they would be and happily neither horse stepped on them on that narrow trail.

I can ride without them but if I had to use the phone or read something or do some close up adjusting of tack I would have trouble.


----------



## canteringdreams (Oct 11, 2016)

I ride with glasses I feel the exact same way XD


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm just really lucky I don't _need _glasses! Glasses seem like a real pain. I only need reading glasses, because I have trouble seeing things one foot or less from my face. 
I've never thought about glasses and riding because I've never needed them. Now I am super intrigued to hear about what you guys do about it.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

So i'm thinking more of the future here. But I would avoid riding with them. If on trail or something I would probably have to carry them with me to read maps/phones etc. At a show they could stay in vehicle. But they really do suck.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I choose to handle and ride without my glasses but I tend to squint a lot. I may not be able to do it for much longer as working on a computer all day is seriously affecting my eyesight.
I hate contacts so I persevered with my glasses but they were forever moving and catching when I rode or worked around the yard; after they were hit a couple of times when I was leading horses, I decided that I didn’t want to take any more chances. I’d hate to think what would happen if I fell with them on.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I believe it is good for your eyes to not wear them for a time to let your eyes work a bit on distance. Even when vision is a tad blurred when i have had a few hours outdoors without glasses my eyes feel refreshed later.

Our resident optometrist my have something to say on this


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I wear glasses fulltime (when I'm awake, and sometimes when I'm asleep too if I fall asleep before taking them off!!) and ALWAYS wear a helmet. Never had any problems. When I've come off the glasses have slipped down but are usually still somewhere on/around my face, so I've never lost or broken them that way *touches wood or it will happen tomorrow lol*


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm wearing glasses, too. Like I do all the time, except sometimes at home. I cannot see farther properly without glasses and my right eye is worse than my left one, so without glasses the right side of my sight is way more blurrier than the left side, which is extremely annoying. Haven't had accidents with glasses and riding so far *knocks on wood*.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I also have some drug store half glasses for reading, I can see fine in the distance, and I often wear them on a string around my neck and tucked down my front so I can get them out if I need them. 
I also think it's good to go without glasses if possible at times.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

I wear glasses & a helmet always! Finally got the lenses that transition from light to dark. Love them. But do need glasses because I'm nearsighted & can's see far and just feel more comfortable wearing them because I ride in the indoor & then go outside so outside I do need the farsighted part of the lenses!


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

egrogan said:


> I don't wear glasses when I ride mostly because I can't stand feeling them slip down my nose when I sweat..


I wear glasses and have been considering not wearing glasses when I ride in the summer. It gets so hot in our arena that sometimes I have to adjust my glasses as they slip when I sweat lol. But I don't see very well at all without my glasses, so I don't do it.


----------

